# Fahrstuhlprogrammierung



## Tabler (27 März 2011)

Hallo,
ich muss ein Fahrstuhlmodell programmieren. Das modell beinhaltet 2 Fahrstühle.

Meine Ein- und Ausgänge habe ich schon definiert. 
Hat jemand Tips wie ich an die Sache rangehen kann?


----------



## bike (27 März 2011)

Tabler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich muss ein Fahrstuhlmodell programmieren. Das modell beinhaltet 2 Fahrstühle.
> 
> Meine Ein- und Ausgänge habe ich schon definiert.
> Hat jemand Tips wie ich an die Sache rangehen kann?



Ja, zuerst die SUfu nutzen, da bekommst du mehrere Beispiele und Hinweise für den Fahrstuhl.
Leider kann ich das Programm nicht für dich schreiben.


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 März 2011)

Zuerst mal alles Aufschreiben was passieren soll bzw. nicht passieren darf. Wenn du das sehr ausführlich machst kannst du danach schon fast das Programm schreiben.


----------



## Tabler (27 März 2011)

Ich habe 2 verschiedene Geschwindigkeiten beim Fahrstuhl. Schnell / langsam. Ich komme an beispielen wie:

2Personen Steigen Stock 4 ein.
A will Stock 1
B will Stock 2

Tür geht zu fahrstuhl fährt schnell los, wenn jemand in Stock3 "Runterfahren" drückt muss der Motor kurz vor Stock3 von schnell auf langsam umschalten,Stock3 anhalten tür auf dann zu, wenn keine zwischenanfrage kommt dann schaltet es von Schnell auf Langsam kurz vor Stock2 um. Dieses umschalten wenn eine zwischenanfrage kommt zu realisieren kriege ich irgendwie nicht gebacken.


----------



## bike (27 März 2011)

Tabler schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 verschiedene Geschwindigkeiten beim Fahrstuhl. Schnell / langsam. Ich komme an beispielen wie:
> 
> 2Personen Steigen Stock 4 ein.
> A will Stock 1
> ...



Hast du die SuFu benutzt?
Was du hier schreibst ist keine Funktionsbeschreibung sondern es sind nur Worte.
Du solltest dir ernsthaft Gedanken machen was der Aufzug machen soll.
Schon einmal an Vorrangschaltung gedacht und weißt du was das ist?

Ihr habt doch die Grundlagen der Programmierung in der Schule gelernt, daher nicht fragen, sondern zuerst selbst ein Lösung suchen.


bike


----------



## Tabler (27 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Hast du die SuFu benutzt?
> Was du hier schreibst ist keine Funktionsbeschreibung sondern es sind nur Worte.
> Du solltest dir ernsthaft Gedanken machen was der Aufzug machen soll.
> Schon einmal an Vorrangschaltung gedacht und weißt du was das ist?
> ...



Ja, SuFu benutzt.
Noch nie was von Vorrangschaltung gehört, daher k.a. was das ist.
Google spuckt auch nur merkwürdige sachen zu "Vorrangschaltung".

Was ist denn eine Funktionsbeschreibung für dich wenn nicht Worte?


----------



## bike (27 März 2011)

Tabler schrieb:


> Ja, SuFu benutzt.
> Noch nie was von Vorrangschaltung gehört, daher k.a. was das ist.
> Google spuckt auch nur merkwürdige sachen zu "Vorrangschaltung".
> 
> Was ist denn eine Funktionsbeschreibung für dich wenn nicht Worte?



Eine Funktionsbeschreibung beginnt nicht mit dem Satz:

Ich habe 2 verschiedene Geschwindigkeiten beim Fahrstuhl. Schnell / langsam. Ich komme an beispielen wie:

Es wird dir nicht erspart bleiben selbst zu deneken.
Zuerst einmal die Stationen definieren.
Also Anzahl der Stockwerke z.B.

Dann was wie geschehen soll.
Soviel als Hinweis von mir, den Rest musst du selbst machen.
Du hast doch in der Schule gelernt wie eine Aufgaben zu erstellen und später zu programmieren ist.


bike

P.S: Muss der Aufzug morgen schon fertig sein?


----------



## Tabler (27 März 2011)

Ne der Aufzug muss in 3Wochen fertig sein.
Am Programm ist soweit alles fertig bis auf die richtigen Spring bedingungen und halt die Motor ansteuerung.

Viele DB vorschläge hier bezüglich Position, aber sowas haben wir nicht behandelt. Ich denke es reicht aus wenn das schexxx ding einfach hoch und runter fährt


----------



## bike (27 März 2011)

Tabler schrieb:


> Ne der Aufzug muss in 3Wochen fertig sein.
> Am Programm ist soweit alles fertig bis auf die richtigen Spring bedingungen und halt die Motor ansteuerung.
> 
> Viele DB vorschläge hier bezüglich Position, aber sowas haben wir nicht behandelt. Ich denke es reicht aus wenn das schexxx ding einfach hoch und runter fährt



Dann zeig uns das Programm und wir können dir vielleicht helfen.


bike


----------



## Tabler (27 März 2011)

Hier meine Aktuelle Programmierung.

Mit Anforderungen ausserhalb, Türsteuerung etc.


----------



## bike (27 März 2011)

Liegt das Problem bei mir?
Ich habe bei den AWL Quellen viele leere Bausteine.



Mal ein Frage am Rande mit wem oder was programmierst du?



bike


----------



## Tabler (27 März 2011)

FC7 bis FC10 sind leer. Die Ansteuerung für die Motoren unter anderem gehören dort hinein. Die Programmierung im laufe der Woche wurde an einem anderen Rechner getätigt daher habe ich die aktuelle Version noch nicht auf meinem Heim PC.

Wir arbeiten mit WINSPS.


----------



## bike (27 März 2011)

Also ich kann keine Struktur erkennen, der zu dem Aufzug passt.
Ein paar Taster auf Merker das kann es nicht sein, das funktioniert so nicht.

Du hast die Möglichkeit von verschiedenen Stellen den Aufzug anzufordern und an bestimmte Stellen zu schicken.

Erdgeschoss z.B. vom Erdgeschoss und in der Kabine.
Daraus einen Merker bauen.

So bekommst du für jedes Stockwerk Merker.
Dann noch einen Merker für die Richtung und dann der Reihe nach die Stationen anfahren.


Welche Entwicklungsumgebung nutzt du? Denn Step 7 ist es nicht.



bike


----------



## IBFS (27 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Welche Entwicklungsumgebung nutzt du? Denn Step 7 ist es nicht.





Tabler schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten mit WINSPS.




@Tabler

Auch wenn Programmteile auf anderen Rechner getätigt werden, sollte
ein Zusammenführen der Stände jeden Abend Pflicht sein.

Frank


----------



## Tabler (27 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Du hast die Möglichkeit von verschiedenen Stellen den Aufzug anzufordern und an bestimmte Stellen zu schicken.
> 
> Erdgeschoss z.B. vom Erdgeschoss und in der Kabine.
> Daraus einen Merker bauen.
> ...


Ich kann doch aber nicht die Anforderung vom Erdgeschoss mit der von der Kabine zusammen verknüpfen, da ich ja 2 Fahrstühle habe. Wenn Fahrstuhl 1 hoch fährt und Fahrstuhl 2 sich im Erdgeschoss befindet muss er ja die Anfrage aus dem Erdgeschoss annehmen und bearbeiten da er nichts zu tun hat.


WIe gesagt wir benutzen WinSPS.


----------



## Paule (27 März 2011)

*Paternoster*



Tabler schrieb:


> da ich ja 2 Fahrstühle habe.


Bei folgender Variante bräuchtest du nur die Not-Aus miteinander verknüpfen:


@Tabler, sorry, kleiner spaß am Rande.  
Willkommen im Forum.


----------



## bike (27 März 2011)

Tabler schrieb:


> Ich kann doch aber nicht die Anforderung vom Erdgeschoss mit der von der Kabine zusammen verknüpfen, da ich ja 2 Fahrstühle habe. Wenn Fahrstuhl 1 hoch fährt und Fahrstuhl 2 sich im Erdgeschoss befindet muss er ja die Anfrage aus dem Erdgeschoss annehmen und bearbeiten da er nichts zu tun hat.
> 
> 
> WIe gesagt wir benutzen WinSPS.




Das mit WinSPS habe ich überlesen.

Warum kannst du nicht?

Du musst ja wissen was, wann, wo und wie gemacht werden soll, oder?
Die Merker werden nicht einem bestimmten Teil der Anlage zugeordnet, sondern bildet zunächst nur die notwendigen Aktionen ab.
Wer das das dann erledigt ist der nächste Schritt.



bike

bike


----------



## bike (27 März 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Bei folgender Variante bräuchtest du nur die Not-Aus miteinander verknüpfen:
> Anhang anzeigen 13558




Wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß auf welcher Seite ich bei Not-Aus gern wäre 


bike


----------



## Paule (27 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß auf welcher Seite ich bei Not-Aus gern wäre


Also ich ganz sicher außerhalb (bei jedem Fahrstuhl). 
Und ich könnte mir vorstellen, die schlimmste Variante wäre gerade beim aussteigen wenn der Paternoster von oben kommt. 
Ein Bein wird schon rausgesetzt und du rechnest noch mit dem absinken doch der Fahrstuhl bleibt plötzlich stehen.
Das gibt doch die volle Gesichtslandung.


----------



## Corosop15 (27 März 2011)

Paule,

ich glaube, bike bezieht es auf die beiden Damen....


----------



## Paule (27 März 2011)

Corosop15 schrieb:


> Paule,
> 
> ich glaube, bike bezieht es auf die beiden Damen....


*ROFL*
Auf diese Idee wäre ich jetzt echt nicht gekommen.


----------



## Bl000b3r (30 März 2011)

das "Fahrstuhl-Projekt" wurde nun wohl eingefroren ?


----------



## Approx (30 März 2011)

*Termindruck ist schuld*



Bl000b3r schrieb:


> das "Fahrstuhl-Projekt" wurde nun wohl eingefroren ?


Meist ist der Abgabetermin (der Hausaufgabe) dran schuld. Liegt der Termin in der Vergangenheit, ists nicht mehr so dringend..


----------



## Tabler (30 März 2011)

ne projekt ist noch nicht eingefroren abgabe ist ja in 2wochen wie schon oben beschrieben, man hat ja aber noch andere verpflichtungen ausser ein fahrstuhl zu programmieren. Werde zum Wochenende hin wieder fragen stellen wenn ich nicht weiter komme


----------



## Bl000b3r (31 März 2011)

hmm ich schau nur auf arbeit (mo-fr) hier rein xD


----------



## Air-Wastl (31 März 2011)

Bl000b3r schrieb:


> hmm ich schau nur auf arbeit (mo-fr) hier rein xD


 
*ROFL*

Ich Würde erstmal mit 2 Etagen anfangen und das dann komplett
fertig machen. Rest ist fast nur noch Copy. 

Bei mehreren Personen füllst du einfach ein Array wer wann gedrückt hat und fährst es dann ab. 
Im nächsten Schritt vergleichst du was im Array liegt und wo du bist
und fährst die Rangfolge dann ab. 
Dann den fertigen Fahrstuhl kopieren und einen zweiten draus machen. die beiden so verknüpfen das der fährt der am nächsten am Stockwerk dran
ist. 
Dann könntest du noch die Betriebsstunden zählen und schauen das beide etwa gleichviele haben. Kannst noch einen Wartungschalter einbauen für
die Abschaltung eines Aufzuges.

Dann ist die 1 schon sicher 

Man braucht nur

Etagenknöpfe drinnen, Richtungsknöpfe draußen, pro Etage einen Wert
(zum vergleichen), ein wenig Hirnschmalz und ab gehts 

MFG Wastl


PS: Dein Programm hab ich mir noch nicht angeschaut, aber wollte auch meinen Senf dazugeben


----------



## bike (31 März 2011)

Air-Wastl schrieb:


> PS: Dein Programm hab ich mir noch nicht angeschaut, aber wollte auch meinen Senf dazugeben




Hauptsache geschrieben? 

Mit deinen Hinweisen könnte ich keinen Aufzug schreiben.


bike


----------



## Nordischerjung (31 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Hauptsache geschrieben?
> 
> Mit deinen Hinweisen könnte ich keinen Aufzug schreiben.
> 
> ...



Wirklich nicht???

Hier steht doch alles 



Air-Wastl schrieb:


> Ich Würde erstmal mit 2 Etagen anfangen und das dann komplett
> fertig machen. Rest ist fast nur noch Copy.


----------



## bike (31 März 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Wirklich nicht???
> 
> Hier steht doch alles



Sorry, habe ich doch glatt überlesen.
Gut, dass du mir darauf hingewiesen hast. :icon_surprised:


bike


----------



## Tabler (3 April 2011)

Wie kann ich es realisieren das mein Aufzug zuerst eine Anforderung bearbeitet (komplett zuende) bevor er mit der nächsten Anforderung beginnt.

Habe das Problem momentan wenn ich zu Stock 1 und 2 fahren möchte, frage ich zunächst:
-Wo bin ich gerade?
-Fahre entsprechend zuerst St1 oder St2 je nachdem, ob ich von St0 oder St3 losfahre, was zu erst in der Fahrtrichtung liegt.
-Wenn ich im entsprechenden Stock ankomme fahre ich gleich weiter,bevor die Tür geöffnet wurde.

Ich muss irgendwie die Anforderungen voneinander Splitten und nacheinander bearbeiten.


----------



## bike (3 April 2011)

Tabler schrieb:


> Wie kann ich es realisieren das mein Aufzug zuerst eine Anforderung bearbeitet (komplett zuende) bevor er mit der nächsten Anforderung beginnt.
> 
> Habe das Problem momentan wenn ich zu Stock 1 und 2 fahren möchte, frage ich zunächst:
> -Wo bin ich gerade?
> ...




Ich würde das Ganze als eine bzw zwei Schrittketten realisieren.
Wenn du dann in einem Schritt stehst und die Türe öffnen muss, hast du als Weiterschaltbedingung "Türe war offen".
Beim erreichen eines angewählten Stockwerks muss in der Regel ja immer geöffnet werden.

Viel Erfolg



bike


----------



## Bl000b3r (4 April 2011)

Was hast du eigentlich als Ini's zur Verfügung ?
nur die Anforderungsschalter in jedem Stockwerk & Tur offen/geschlossen ?


----------



## Manfred Stangl (4 April 2011)

Was ist mit Schalter zum umschalten auf die kleine Geschwindigkeit?
Was ist mit Korrekturschalter, vor den beiden letzten Halts, damit er sich nicht verzählen kann?
Was ist mit Notendschalter ganz oben und ganz unten im Schacht?
Soll es eine Rufabarbeitung sein?
Soll es ein Sammler Auf sein?
Soll es ein  Sammler Auf/Ab sein?


----------



## bike (4 April 2011)

Bl000b3r schrieb:


> Was hast du eigentlich als Ini's zur Verfügung ?
> nur die Anforderungsschalter in jedem Stockwerk & Tur offen/geschlossen ?


 




Manfred Stangl schrieb:


> Was ist mit Schalter zum umschalten auf die kleine Geschwindigkeit?
> Was ist mit Korrekturschalter, vor den beiden letzten Halts, damit er sich nicht verzählen kann?
> Was ist mit Notendschalter ganz oben und ganz unten im Schacht?
> Soll es eine Rufabarbeitung sein?
> ...




Hast du nachgelesen?
Es gibt Stockwerk- mit Vorumschaltern für die Geschwindigkeiten.
Dann in jedem Stockwerk eine Anforderung und die Stockwerktaster in den Kabinen.

Was der TE bisher erstellt hat verheimlicht er ja noch sehr gut, doch was er nicht hat schreibt er dennoch.


bike


----------

